# Looking for a Huffy Thunder Road MX Loaf Seat



## jrcarz (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi Looking for this seat in the first picture  and or the Rubber type Loaf seat that says Huffy on all 3 sides also in the second pic..  I attached a picture of the seat on a bike. Would like them to be in nice condition with no rips. I am restoring a bike.
 Have Paypal for payment, would need to ship to IL. Please P.M. me if you have one.
Thanks


----------

